# Atlantoaxial Arthrogram



## NFBarner (Jun 8, 2010)

Does anyone have a code for atlantoaxial arthrogram?  Thanks!


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 8, 2010)

Arthrography code selection is limited to joints such as ankle, elbow, hip , knee, sacroilliac, shoulder, temporomandibular, and wrist.

76499 Unlisted diagnostic Radiographic procedure

The above code I thought you could use and compare to possibly  72275 or one of the codes for the joints that might be similiar in size.

For the injection procedure, I am not sure if 64490 would be appropriate or not. Since the new facet codes came out I have seen any articles if these codes can be reported for injection at the joint location you mentioned.


----------



## NFBarner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks. I'm going to go with the unlisted code for the arthrogram.  As far as the injection, I was looking at 20600 (small joint).


----------

